# Pepper Mill in Black Locust Burl



## Kevin

I went back to a more classic form for this burl because it doesn't grow on trees like my FBE which I can experiment with. The bottom does not look in proportion in these pics but it does sitting here looking at it - it's actually a tad larger than the top. I'll never become a good photographer I guess.

I wiped some tung oil on it but that's not what I'm going to keep as a finish - I'm going to try some of the walnut oil mentioned on this forum previously so that's whay I haven't installed the mechanism yet.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

Wow- Nice WOOD and GREAT execution- I love it.


----------



## DKMD

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

Man, that's really nice looking! Smooth and sexy!


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*



Mike1950 said:


> Wow- Nice WOOD and GREAT execution- I love it.



Thanks Mike, except in the first 3 pics the grinder handle was not properly aligned with the body! :dash2:  :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

hey in use it won't be either!!!!!!


----------



## cabomhn

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

Looks great Kevin! Is this from the same chunk that you sent my block out of?


----------



## NYWoodturner

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

I don't see ANY proportion problems. It looks awesome to me ! 
Very vey nice 
Scott[/align]


----------



## bench1holio

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

beautiful burl, nice simple shape..... love it


----------



## davduckman2010

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

super nice wood there kevin looks great duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

The shape of this one lets the beauty of the wood speak for itself. I like it very much!  I'm also really jelous as I can't turn yet. :sad:


----------



## Kenbo

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

That's one heck of a sexy piece of wood Kevin. You're really turning up a storm these days. I love it.


----------



## bearmanric

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

Looks great i use alot of the walnut oils also the wax's in them as well. Rick


----------



## TimR

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

I like it. It has an old look charm to it, very smooth!


----------



## dean jordan

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*

Looks great Kevin awsome job.I like the form a lot.
Did this come from me?
It looks like the black locust burl and I hope I didnt mis labei that one.
Turning some box elder right now


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*



dean jordan said:


> Looks great Kevin awsome job.I like the form a lot.
> Did this come from me?
> It looks like the black locust burl and I hope I didnt mis labei that one.
> Turning some box elder right now



Yes dean it's from you. Did I get this one wrong too? I don't you mislabeled things I think it's a problem with my brain not your labels.


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*



Kevin said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Kevin awsome job.I like the form a lot.
> Did this come from me?
> It looks like the black locust burl and I hope I didnt mis labei that one.
> Turning some box elder right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dean it's from you. Did I get this one wrong too? I don't you mislabeled things I think it's a problem with my brain not your labels.
Click to expand...


We will forgive you-Don't worry I think it is a normal Irish thing!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*



Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Kevin awsome job.I like the form a lot.
> Did this come from me?
> It looks like the black locust burl and I hope I didnt mis labei that one.
> Turning some box elder right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dean it's from you. Did I get this one wrong too? I don't you mislabeled things I think it's a problem with my brain not your labels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will forgive you-Don't worry I think it is a normal Irish thing!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Are "normal" and "Irish" even allowed in the same sentence? 

:lolol:
Are you allowed to use "normal" and "Irish" in the same sentence?


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*



Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Kevin awsome job.I like the form a lot.
> Did this come from me?
> It looks like the black locust burl and I hope I didnt mis labei that one.
> Turning some box elder right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dean it's from you. Did I get this one wrong too? I don't you mislabeled things I think it's a problem with my brain not your labels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will forgive you-Don't worry I think it is a normal Irish thing!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are "normal" and "Irish" even allowed in the same sentence?
> 
> :lolol:
> Are you allowed to use "normal" and "Irish" in the same sentence?
Click to expand...


Absolutely not- but I was just trying to be nice- hell you won't remember either way tomorrow. :irishjig:


----------



## dean jordan

*RE: Olive Burl Pepper Mill*



Kevin said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Kevin awsome job.I like the form a lot.
> Did this come from me?
> It looks like the black locust burl and I hope I didnt mis labei that one.
> Turning some box elder right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dean it's from you. Did I get this one wrong too? I don't you mislabeled things I think it's a problem with my brain not your labels.
Click to expand...

doesnt matter what its called its a beautiful piece out of some nice wood.I think that black locust burl is the easiest turning of them all.Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Kevin

It was a joy to turn Dean. I'm waiting on my order of the various walnut oils to get here from doctor woodshop. Taking a long time . . . .


----------



## brown down

you did that piece of timber great justice!! outstanding job kevin, keep em coming! i like walnut oil, but IMO it doesn't last unless you add a top coat to seal the oil in. either way my friend outstanding job!


----------

